# It's really happening!



## Seraph (1 Dec 2009)

Hi everyone!

I have been reading this forum for a few months now [since the beginning of September], but not really felt it necessary to post, since most of my questions were answered sufficiently. A lot of the posts on the various boards here have been really helpful to me in my recruiting process, so I wanted to say thanks for that, in general.

[Also: If I should edit anything out of this post let me know please.]

That out of the way! Wall of text incoming, hit the deck.

I stumbled upon this board Googling for stories of peoples' recruiting processes, the different bumps along the road, etc, just to get a feel for how it was, when I applied in the beginning of September. I loved reading peoples' stories of either how they ran into all kinds of snags but still managed to get a career where they absolutely wanted to be, or how they sailed smoothly through the process into Basic. Made me feel all warm and fuzzy.
So I'm going to share mine.

I applied to the Forces in September, I don't recall the exact date, but I went into the Recruiting Centre determined and prepared. Joining the Forces was something I had wanted to do since high school but never really had the courage to try to do.
I arrived just after 8:30 AM. I spoke to a Sergeant working there and told him I wanted to enroll. We spoke about career opportunities first, and what was in high demand. He gave me some information pamphlets, but I had already thoroughly read the ones I was interested in on the forces.ca site. I left with an application in hand and went to the library to sit down and fill it out.
I already had everything I needed in my backpack that day - a list of my prior addresses, my high school transcript and diploma [though I didn't need the diploma], references written down, all of my identification in my wallet... I was ready!
I very carefully read and reread every page in the application folder, and kept the practice test. By the time I was done writing everything down and double/triple-checking, it was 1 PM. Wow! The Sergeant was not kidding when he told me it was going to take me all afternoon to fill out.

I returned to the office with my completed application and handed it in to the Captain working [Sergeant was on a break]. He was about to send me away, telling me I needed to bring in my high school transcript when I produced it for him. haha. I was really anxious to get the ball rolling.

We went through my first, second and third choices, the whole deal. I ended up applying to be a Signal Operator, it sounded fun, interesting and challenging to me, which was everything I was anticipating getting out of this potential career.

I shook the Captain's hand and he said my references would likely be getting called soon, so I went home to notify the people I had used as references well ahead of time. 

About two weeks went by, and I had also been told if no one had heard anything at this point to call back and give them a little nudge. So I did. The Corporal taking care of my file at this point had been off sick, so no big deal. Within two days, I'd say, of me checking in, my first reference called me to let me know she'd heard from the Forces, so I knew the rest would be getting calls shortly, too.

A couple of weeks after my references had been called, I got a call too, to schedule my Aptitude Test. This was about mid-October I think. We made the appointment, it was for the end of October. I spent the days preparing for it, brushing up on long division, fractions, etc, and going over the practice test about a hundred times. I get really anxious before tests.

The test itself was not so bad. Not a breeze but you know what I mean. I almost ran out of time on the final portion, but I answered every question, and took my chances guessing at ones I wasn't sure of. [I was pretty happy we were allowed to work things out on scrap paper.]
After the test I went to discuss my results with the Captain. I did very well on the test, even though I really thought otherwise! I could have my pick of the litter of a lot of trades and he let me know. I stuck with SigOp though. The process continued.

My medical and interview were scheduled for Nov. 26th. I ended up having to reschedule due to a funeral on their end, for Nov. 30th.

My medical was today [yesterday technically], and I had spent the excruciating time in between reading all the horror stories here. haha. Well, not horror stories. Just, so much can happen to hinder you at this step!
By the time I got back to the Recruiting Centre today I was just a mess! The time on my phone was wrong for some reason and I thought I was going to be late. I ended up running from where my ride dropped me off all the way to the RC. [Extra practice for Basic I suppose.]
I was a little winded in the office talking to the Sergeant, haha, said I was there for my medical. He directed me to sit and wait for the Corporal who was the Medical Assistant. [Med Tech]
The Corporal was very friendly and I liked that she was so comfortable talking to me. It really made me feel at ease too. I filled out the forms she handed me, more things to look over and sign. [I figure I will be able to sign my name perfectly with my eyes closed, standing on my head, by the time I am all set here. ]

First I did a visual test, and I learned my eyes had gotten worse since my last optometrist's visit. Not the end of the world though. She said I would have my vision retested at Basic.
Then she weighed and measured me.

After that was the hearing test. I was sat in a tiny little soundproof box, literally. I am glad I am not claustrophobic. It was actually a pretty cool little test, to be honest.  And I learned my hearing, despite subjecting myself to waaaaay too many concerts over the years, is a-okay. Even after leaving shows and shouting "HOW ARE YOU MAKING THAT RINGING NOISE WITH YOUR MOUTH?"

When this was all done, I was sent to see the Doctor. He was a nice guy, straight to business. He asked me standard questions, very basic family history, normal stuff. Checked my heart, my breathing, foot arches, stand up and touch your toes, blah blah blah. 

Throughout he asked me what convinced me to join the Forces. I said a plethora of things, but one thing stood out in my mind. I said my Uncle Butch had been a member of the Canadian Air Force, and had said it was some of the best years of his life.
He actually seemed touched that my uncle had put it that way. He said he agreed, and that he had been in the service for more years than one could count [he was an older man obviously]. He said he'd seen soldiers release after 15 years in and come back because they "missed it." That their old slogan was 'no life like it,' and he'd wished they'd kept it, because it fit the Forces so well; you couldn't beat the camraderie and feeling like a part of something bigger. It made me feel proud to know I would hopefully become a part of this all soon, too.

All that said and done, he deemed me "fit for enrollment" and wrote that down. I shook his hand and thanked him, but inside I was saying, what? I read so many stories on here of people having issues or being worried. Even my friend, whom I had applied with, had to go to her family doctor to get all kinds of forms signed, and that might take her months to get an appointment. But that wasn't ME. I was fine! I had just gotten so wrapped up in everyone else's worries.

My interview is scheduled for Dec. 2nd and I am very excited. I hope very much that everything goes well and I get a job offer. I would love to make it to January BMQ.

My advice to everyone else enrolling: Relax! Really! Just try to. I know it's hard, believe me. But if you want to get there, you will get there.

-Rachel


----------



## MasterInstructor (1 Dec 2009)

Thanks for sharing your story with such an insight! Good luck on Wednesday!


----------



## BearPusher (1 Dec 2009)

Well every now and then the stars and planets are aligned. You always hear about the horror stories but the smooth applications tend to get looked over. I can add that my application process has gone without a hitch as well. It seems you've already got the right attitude just keep it up.

I'm also going for Sig Op and I'm doing my BMQ this Jan. Best of luck and stay focused. Who knows maybe we'll bump into each other on our trades training if you don't get your BMQ in Jan.  :warstory:


----------



## Seraph (1 Dec 2009)

My pleasure, MasterInstructor! Thank you!

@BearPusher:  I am glad that everything is going smoothly for you, too. That would be very cool if we bumped into each other! Meeting someone off the boards in basic or trades training would be neat. [Though I would guess a lot of applicants come here, but end up more like me, and lurk more than post. =)]
It says you are in BC but I think all SigOps go to the same school in Kingston after BMQ correct? Faaaar awaaaaay. I have some family in Nanaimo but have never been to Surrey.


----------



## bullitt (1 Dec 2009)

Hey good luck tommorow Seraph, you will do great!


----------



## Seraph (4 Dec 2009)

Thanks, bullitt!  

Just posting to add that my interview went great! I was nervous but the Master Warrant Officer conducting it really helped put me at ease, great sense of humor... He also made sure I knew exactly what I was getting myself into though, of course. And I still didn't get up and flee from the room. Good sign right?

Now I am just waiting for the call! =)


----------



## BearPusher (4 Dec 2009)

It's good to hear that your interview went well. I know I was very nervous for my interview and it didn't help that the recruiter was getting a performance review so there were 2 of them asking questions  

For me hitting the gym most nights and keeping busy helped pass the time until I got "the call". Except now that I've put in my notice at work I'm bouncing off the walls at home knowing I'm getting closer to a new career. 

As for training you're right about our QL3's being done in Kingston. It's been a while since I've passed through Ontario so I figure a change of scenery will be good. Although I'm sure that the vast expanse of nothing called northern Ontario is still the same.

Good Luck
Phil M.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (5 Dec 2009)

Good job.
I am relieved to hear that a person is coming to the military prepared and not a half basket case.Thank you!

Now sit back and relax and go do stuff like camping/canoe trips for a week on end,sleeping in, and all that good stuff that will have to be on hold till your courses are done.

Good luck on course.


----------



## McCurdy526 (23 Dec 2009)

@Seraph, 

Congrats.

I applied a little before you, and I'm still not even through with the medical part yet. I had to clear up some medication stuff first. To date, I have been in the application process for about 6 months. hopefully I will make it. 

I was really nervous at first, but now I just feel like it just might happen. NI just keep myself busy with school, going to the gym, camping, etc. So far it's been working great.

Cheers,
Zach McCurdy. Age 17
CF Applicant


----------



## Seraph (6 Jan 2010)

BUMP for great justice!

I was selected for SIGOP I start BMQ March 1st! SO EXCITED! Thanks again everyone for the well-wishings!

@McCurdy I have faith in you! Keep your chin up. Things will work out. =D


----------



## Seraph (8 Jan 2010)

I forgot to add that my swear-in date is Feb. 11th and I actually ship out to BMQ [St. Jean] on Feb. 27th. That is all, as you were!


----------



## BearPusher (9 Jan 2010)

Great to hear Seraph! One thing I've found is time seems to go really slow at about the 1 month mark. Now it seems like that was just the other day and I've only got 1 week to go  ;D. It also doesn't hurt to cut back on sweets *shifts eyes to piece of pie* "poof you're a carrot stick"  :nod: Good luck and things should have thawed out a bit when you get there.  :warstory:


----------



## northern girl (9 Jan 2010)

Good luck Seraph! I'll be sending you good vibes the whole time you're there...you sound like you're ready, and excited, and your positive attitude shines through your posts. I'm sure you'll do fantastic.


----------



## Seraph (13 Feb 2010)

My swearing in was yesterday! I am now a Pte Recruit. Just need to work on my pushups, fill out some forms, and my husband needs a new birth certificate. Looking forward to being yelled at! See you in St. Jean!


----------



## MikeL (13 Feb 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Looking forward to being yelled at!



You say that now...


Anyways, good luck.


----------

